# Added some Exodons



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey guys, just got 3 exodons to live with my Rhom 3.5".

They are currently living in a 15 gallon, but will be moved soon in a few weeks. The rhom got a piece of the tail fin on one of them when one just came out of the bag. The exos are too active to catch on a pic, but heres a vid.

Heres a vid: http://67.18.107.165/~renderst/exos.AVI


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

vid wont work


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: looks like the rhom is hungry

and they are really active


----------



## sharkguy (Oct 26, 2004)

VId worked great for me.

Nice and active exos... Have fun with them while they last.. looks like that rhom will have them for a snack pretty soon.. lets hope not.


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

it works for me man, right click/ save as.

They are very active, but all they do is try to bite each other lol. I think its because i need more of them - maybe when i get a bigger tank illl pickup some more.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i love exodons, i hope they won't attack my p's when they're moved in with thm. Looks like you're gonna have the opposite problem, watch out.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

nnice vid man... Looks like ur rhom is gonna be busy "trying" to catch those fast exos..

and dam they are really active


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Nice, I like Exos. THat rhom will eat them though.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

those active little buggers are gonna give that rhom a work out for sure


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

yup your rhom whil def catch them in that small tank


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

from the vid it does not seem that they will last very long with the rhom there he seems more intersted in lunch


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

Looks like your right, they just became 3$ feeders

1 is dead, 2 have there tails bitten.


----------



## sharkguy (Oct 26, 2004)

Don't feel bad I paid $10 for my exos and same thing.. They are just such cool and active little fish that you think maybe they will live and maybe my P's wont eat em.. you ignore the strings of advice from people on this board and buy them anyway..just to find out it is true... your exos will be eaten by your P's. Lesson learned.


----------

